# RARE 1938 Hawthorne Zep Deluxe ladies rare fork aluminum truss rods lock prewar



## bikesnbuses (Aug 25, 2012)

Offers CABErs? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/17089980660...:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_12452wt_1271


----------



## fordsnake (Aug 25, 2012)

*Are you sure?*

For my edification how did you arrived that this is a girls Zep? The fork is not the rare Zep locking fork (see attached photos).It just a regular Snyder triple plate fork with a CWC locking unit? The Zep had different paint darts, also the frame looks more like a Supreme with that double middle bar and curved down tube and paint darts?


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 27, 2012)

I arrived at that from the Elgin/Higgins/Hawthorne book that you can buy sometimes through the CABE and on eBay..The one you show is a 37 ad/model


----------



## fordsnake (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks so much for the reference...I also saw Phil's response to your original posting on this 38 model.


----------

